# 2 rants



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

Firstly i'm driving my TTC through town on saturday and see a work colleague who i beep and wave at as i'm driving by - monday morning he proceeds to greet me with ' nice hairdressers car! - cunt - it's not a fucking hairdresser's car you fat useless twat. I tell him thats what all jealous people say. . he replies with 'well it's obviously a penis replacement then' fuck off moron you jealous cunt i reply.

Secondly why the fuck do people (especially the mrs) feel the need to slam the fucking passenger door at a million miles an hour when getting out of the car??? when i suggest a gentle but firm 'push' will suffice i'm told to stop being so sensitive its just a car !!!!

surely i'm not the only one who gets pissed off at these things am I ??

rant over . . . :x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

shit rant - let's rant at this shit rant - cos to me it's a shit rant for shit ranting sake.


----------



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

saint said:


> shit rant - let's rant at this shit rant - cos to me it's a shit rant for shit ranting sake.


saint is a prick there's a rant


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

C'mon.....keep it goin lads.  :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scotty2hottie said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > shit rant - let's rant at this shit rant - cos to me it's a shit rant for shit ranting sake.
> ...


Thats not a rant, thats just point 67 on www.100thingsyouneedtoknowabouttheTTforum.co.uk

However, prick as he may be, he is correct in his observation this is a shit rant as well as a much repeated rant. It IS a hairdressers car, there is one on the forum. It's also an IT guy's car and various other people's due to it being mass manufactured and quite popular. I dont think any ballerinas own one, but I dont have access to Audi's database so I cant be sure.

However, a quick glance down the front of my kecks and out the window onto the driveway confirmed my suspicions that it almost certainly ISNT a cock extension. The dimensions are all wrong for a start off.

As for the Mrs slamming the door, I found smacking her in the face and saying 'Wassup Love? Its only a face' sorted that little problem out. She left me. No one slams the door anymore. Result.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Leg said:


> It IS a hairdressers car, there is one on the forum. It's also an IT guy's car and various other people's due to it being mass manufactured and quite popular. I dont think any ballerinas own one, but I dont have access to Audi's database so I cant be sure.


That ginger one from Girls Aloud has one, so it must be a minger's car too...


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm so glad that other people think the ginger one's a minger! 

(oh, I have to agree - this thread is not a rant of sufficiently high standard  )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scotty2hottie said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > shit rant - let's rant at this shit rant - cos to me it's a shit rant for shit ranting sake.
> ...


Indeed - that's no rant - that's even worse than the first rant..... and it's not even an improvement with the attached pm too :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> scotty2hottie said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


It did occur to me that if Saint is a prick, and if its a given that the TT is, as stated, a prick extension. Is Saint a complete TT?

If so, is that an insult or are we just calling him a rather stylish, if not ultimately sport orientated, car? If this is the case, is 'prick' an insult in the first place and if so, then thats the worst rant ever.
:?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's just goes from bad to worse.... oh wait.... even better.

I've evloved!! Hrmmmm.... next week folks.... am an R8.....!

Penis extension & toupe too boot! Or.... depending on the weather.... do I form the complete male & female package.... :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> It's just goes from bad to worse.... oh wait.... even better.
> 
> I've evloved!! Hrmmmm.... next week folks.... am an R8.....!
> 
> Penis extension & toupe too boot! Or.... depending on the weather.... do I form the complete male & female package.... :wink:


Saint...










R8.....










Recognise the similarity?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup.... can't you?


----------



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

Leg said:


> scotty2hottie said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


okay okay boys so my rant is a 'shit rant' in your opinions and not up to previous rants, however it is my rant, it made me mad when it happened. . and thats what i thought the flame room was for? also please forgive me for ranting about something thats been said a million times before but hey guess what i don't spend all my time reading every last thread on this forum and putting other people new to the forum down when something old has been repeated ( i thought we we're all on the same team on this forum - i must be sadly mistaken) - hang on a minute is this the kind of rant you want?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Now THAT's getting a bit better!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > It IS a hairdressers car, there is one on the forum. It's also an IT guy's car and various other people's due to it being mass manufactured and quite popular. I dont think any ballerinas own one, but I dont have access to Audi's database so I cant be sure.
> ...


So does Cheryl Cole


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

scotty2hottie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > scotty2hottie said:
> ...


I prefer this rant - can we keep it?...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Major Problem said:


> I'm so glad that other people think the ginger one's a minger!
> 
> (oh, I have to agree - this thread is not a rant of sufficiently high standard  )


I think she's fucking pig ugly too.

Saw them on Jonathon Ross and was going along the line and it was - Yep, Yep, No fucking way, Yep, Yep.

Guess where she was sitting? :lol:

I'd have kicked her out years ago. Can't be doing their record sales any good having her pug ugly face on CD covers!

P.S. Agreed. Shit and old rant. Next ..........


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scotty2hottie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > scotty2hottie said:
> ...


Much fucking better, in time you too can join the ranks of the arseholist arseholes of the TTF - 7/10, keep it up.

A few personal insults would have seen you get an 8 and pointing out spelling errors is always worth half a point too. Chuck in a dose of arrogance, a smidgen of bastard and a sprinkling of pure nastiness and I do believe you can join the fold anytime soon.

Oh, if you want a real ten out of ten, find a newb thats just posted pics of his silver, bog standard TTC 180 with 17 inch wheels as if its the first one ever and point out you have seen more exciting qualcasts. If its a good one you may well get into the special 'What a fucking arsehole' club which is very exclusive.

As for being on the same team, I wouldnt join a team with some of these twats on for all the money in the Bank of England, and I hear they have quite a few quid.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

:lol:

This is a fucking rant!


----------



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

Leg said:


> scotty2hottie said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


thanks for the advice - i think . . .


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scotty2hottie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > scotty2hottie said:
> ...


 :wink:

Vast majority of the 'ranting' on this forum is in good humour. Although everything I say about Rebel, I mean. :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

See, my original advi"s"e was absorbed .... and this thread then had potential.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> See, my original advi"s"e was absorbed .... and this thread then had potential.


Whose spelling are you correcting? (note how Saint is using one of the point gathering methods I discussed earlier here)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > See, my original advi"s"e was absorbed .... and this thread then had potential.
> ...


No one's, you paranoid?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


No, well apart from worrying about invasion by little green men from Mars but I wouldnt call that paranoid, just cautious. I just couldnt find another hook in this thread, thought I was getting old and had missed a petty opportunity for small mindedness by picking on someone's minor spelling mistake.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nah, I was just trying to accumulate more points.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Nah, I was just trying to accumulate more points.


I think everyone left, plenty of points to be had in the mk2 forum though.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

doh, shit rant after all then


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

You know what really makes my shit itch? Is when complete tossers hijack someone elses thread, then start offering advice on how to rant. I mean, you come on here to let off a little steam, 'cos some fucking silly woman has just slammed your car door, and all you get is fucking abuse from socially retarded IT consultants, about "That's not a rant, my dad can rant better than your dad, ner, ner, ner, ner, ner". For fucks sake grow up will you. Anyway, so the door got slammed? Big fucking deal!! If that's all you've got to worry about in your life, then I want to be you. Fucking weasle, bitchin' about your damn door mother fucker, grow a set of testicles and square the bird away!! No spelling mistakes, that I can see, but I'll probably be hung, drawn and quartered for not using paragraphs..........................Jesus, everyone on here is fucking Geoffrey Chaucer, "You spelt necessary wrong, and it's i before e except after c, you knob". PARAGRAPHS!!!!!!!!!!!

Fuck off.

Just messing, no offence intended it's an example :lol: 
No members of the TT forum were injured during the making of this rant.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Army Boy" you kok! :lol:


----------



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

LakesTTer said:


> You know what really makes my shit itch? Is when complete tossers hijack someone elses thread, then start offering advice on how to rant. I mean, you come on here to let off a little steam, 'cos some fucking silly woman has just slammed your car door, and all you get is fucking abuse from socially retarded IT consultants, about "That's not a rant, my dad can rant better than your dad, ner, ner, ner, ner, ner". For fucks sake grow up will you. Anyway, so the door got slammed? Big fucking deal!! If that's all you've got to worry about in your life, then I want to be you. Fucking weasle, bitchin' about your damn door mother fucker, grow a set of testicles and square the bird away!! No spelling mistakes, that I can see, but I'll probably be hung, drawn and quartered for not using paragraphs..........................Jesus, everyone on here is fucking Geoffrey Chaucer, "You spelt necessary wrong, and it's i before e except after c, you knob". PARAGRAPHS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> er okay mate i get the jist of the forum now who can be the biggest c.un.t right? also your correct i am a mother fucker, just happens i just got off of yours . . . is that better Leg ???


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Good lad, now you're gettin' it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

LakesTTer said:


> Good lad, now you're gettin' it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


cheers mate i'm starting to feel like part of the group now :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You have itchy shit? :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I got a lift to the airport in a new TT v6 DSG on friday. Powder blue. The driver's RS4 is in sick bay, so AUK provided the TTii loaner. It was a bit girly after the RS4, he admitted.

The driver then proceded to have a piece of quiche and a latte for lunch afterwards, confirming my suspicions. We were off on a Stag Do, but his hair looked lovely. The rest of stag group intimated on numerous occaions that he may indeed be a gay hairdresser, but it was all done with political correctness and sensitivity in mind.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> I got a lift to the airport in a new TT v6 DSG on friday. Powder blue. The driver's RS4 is in sick bay, so AUK provided the TTii loaner. It was a bit girly after the RS4, he admitted.
> 
> The driver then proceded to have a piece of quiche and a latte for lunch afterwards, confirming my suspicions. We were off on a Stag Do, but his hair looked lovely. The rest of stag group intimated on numerous occaions that he may indeed be a gay hairdresser, but it was all done with political correctness and sensitivity in mind.


ROFL!!!


----------

